# Plantar Fasciitis Waiver



## TDOW72 (Nov 28, 2016)

When I was training for the April 2016 A&S I developed a minor case of plantar fasciitis.  I'm working on completing my NSW/ Dive physical and I'm wondering if anyone has any experience with this injury? Will it require a waiver? If it does require a waiver what's the process like for that? I'm doing my physical through the VA, so there's no way of avoiding putting it down.  And for reference, no I am not claiming any disability on it.  This will be my third NSW physical I've completed so I'm fairly familiar with the process.

I've went through the entire Navy Manmed and all it says is current plantar fasciitis is disqualifying.  It doesn't give any specific time lines like it does for other injuries (such as stress fractures). I haven't had any symptoms of it since July so it's completely cleared up.

If anyone has any experience with this it'd be helpful to hear. I've got another shot at A&S and I don't want to throw it away because I wasted too much time sitting around for a medical waiver.  I appreciate any constructive answers.  Really just wondering if it's something considered disqualifying.


----------



## Vyrez (Dec 1, 2016)

As far as I know aren't plantar fasciitis treated naturally just by stretching and wearing good soles on your shoes, I mean you can just try and heal it or get it to the point where it's not as bad that you can still perform and just not mention it to anyone.


----------



## 0699 (Dec 1, 2016)

No.  There are a variety of treatments for PF including physical therapy, manual stimulation, orthotics, and surgery.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 1, 2016)

D


----------



## Etype (Dec 7, 2016)

I'm not a Marine or a Dr, but I have had PF and know plenty of others who have it and other tendonitis variations throughout the years.  If I claimed everything I had ever seen a provider for every time I had a physical, they would be a long process.  My PF was referred to an off base provider for physical therapy and I've never even brought it up since.

Unless it is chronic or required surgery to correct, it probably won't even come up, much less be an issue.  I haven't needed a waiver for Ortho surgeries or PF for HALO/SCUBA physicals.


----------



## TDOW72 (Dec 13, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Did you have a doc look at your foot and make the PF call? Just want to be sure you have had a diagnosis made, and a treatment plan made for you.



The Corpsman with MARSOC diagnosed it while I was at A&S in April, so it's on record with them.  Being IRR they just sent me home and I had a few months of physical therapy for it. I got my NSW physical knocked out this past week and the Army doc said I should be fine because I've been asymptomatic for over 6 months.  We'll see what the UMO says, might need a waiver, but still have plenty of time.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 13, 2016)

[Q


----------



## TDOW72 (Dec 13, 2016)

Etype said:


> I'm not a Marine or a Dr, but I have had PF and know plenty of others who have it and other tendonitis variations throughout the years.  If I claimed everything I had ever seen a provider for every time I had a physical, they would be a long process.  My PF was referred to an off base provider for physical therapy and I've never even brought it up since.
> 
> Unless it is chronic or required surgery to correct, it probably won't even come up, much less be an issue.  I haven't needed a waiver for Ortho surgeries or PF for HALO/SCUBA physicals.



Yeah you're probably right. I didn't expect to get invited back this quick, so I want to be prepared for any unforeseen paperwork obstacles.

It's considered disqualifying in the Navy MANMED for dive/ Special operations physicals. As to be expected, the wordings pretty vague. It basically says if it's currently an issue or if there's a history of PF it's disqualfiying, no guidance on the manual as to what's considered a history of it though. The Army doc didn't think it was a big deal, so we'll see what MARSOC says.




Red Flag 1 said:


> That's good news. Many aspiring to active military service and some may face what you are dealing with now. We are interested to know how you are doing so keep us posted. It is also good information for others too.
> 
> I wish you the best of luck on the path before you.




Thank you. I will keep you posted, I know this is a pretty common injury to have.


----------

